
The reason Apple is warning users about MacBook camera covers - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-real-reason-apple-is-warning-users-about-macbook-camera-covers/
======
linsomniac
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23795163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23795163)

